# Need help choosing bow



## brandon45 (Apr 4, 2008)

after looking everywhere I decided upon purchasing from huntersfriends.com ready to hunt packages....let me know if this is a good idea also if you were to pick btwn the pse stinger, Parker wildfire xp, diamond rapture, and martin cheetah which would you choose?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Never shot any of those, but I am a firm believer in having the bow in hand and trying it out before buying it. I would only buy from a retailer as you never know what to expect when you buy a bow online


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Go to an archery shop and shoot all of 'em. When you're done, you'll now which one to get. The right bow for you might not even be any of those, just shoot a bunch of bows in your price range and see which one feels the best in your hands. The salesmen will help you out alot if you go to the right places.


----------



## R-Randel (Apr 2, 2008)

I have to agree with Sapper and Weasle. In order to make sure you get a bow that you feel comfortable with you really need to test them out. Head to some of the bigger archery places in ND and test the bows out. Another thing you want to consider are the accessories. Pay attention to the diameter of the fiber optic on the pins. Smaller diameters make for an easier target acquisition at long range. You can also try bows with both drop away and biskit type arrow rests, and find the right type of release for you.

Anyway, good luck on finding the right bow for you. Price is always a consideration, but sometimes a few dollars more at the start can save you headaches later on.


----------



## brandon45 (Apr 4, 2008)

hey guys I live in Orlando and I can't go to a store for many reasons I was hoping u could do your best telling me your experiences with these bows I'm also adding fred bear lights out to the list


----------



## R-Randel (Apr 2, 2008)

well, I have shot the brands of bows, but not the exact models. I haven't fired the Bear Lights Out, but I have used both the gameover and truth II. Both are ok bows.

My opinion only....

I find PSE bows to be a bit on the loud end, and I personally don't like the draw, to me it just doesn't pull smooth.

I like the Diamond bows from Bowtech. I am currently using a Diamond Black Ice by bowtech and really like it.

I don't have much experience with Parker, but maybe someone else can give you a few pointers on their line of bows.

Martin is about the same for me as Parker. I have never owned one. I recall firing one though and did not have the urge to put more than one or 2 arrows through it. I didn't like the feel.

I guess if I had to make a choice from the list you provided, I would probably go with either the Diamond or the Bear models.

If you shop around a bit more and look at some other sites, there are some other really good brands out there.

Matthews bows are very good. I have fired their new Drenalin bow, very smooth, operation.

Hoyt is another quality product. My buddy uses the new Hoyt Katera and that is a really nice bow. (I have heard that they have some problems with the string coming off the cam, but he has not had that issue.)

Sorry that I can't be of more help, but it is really hard to just order a bow and have it to work 100% the way you are expecting.


----------



## brandon45 (Apr 4, 2008)

im a pretty laid back guy and dont think i will be too picky i just want the most for my money I would love to hear from people on their experiences with the actual models listed especially the rapture, lights out, and wildfire xp

either way i will tune the bow to my preference and by the way i like single cams ive held the lights out and it was comfortable but i couldnt draw it back(wasnt allowed) which frustrated me


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I bought a Parker Buckhunter XP package last Oct. I love it. Mine came with a quiver, Whisker Biscuit rest and Montana Black Gold 3 pin sight. Love the bow, shoots great. I upgraded my sight to a Toxonics 5 pin, but there is nothing wrong with the sight it comes with.

huntin1


----------



## hdroc (Apr 8, 2008)

id look in to bow-tec


----------



## AlpineArcher24 (Mar 1, 2008)

To tell you the truth i shoot a alpine denali and i love it. I hhavealways shot alpine, my first bow buck was a huge 10 pt. and that deer didn't make it 30 yds before piling over. Shot placement is always key so you want something that fits and feels good to you.


----------



## cabowhunter (Apr 18, 2008)

weasle414 said:


> Go to an archery shop and shoot all of 'em. When you're done, you'll now which one to get. The right bow for you might not even be any of those, just shoot a bunch of bows in your price range and see which one feels the best in your hands. The salesmen will help you out alot if you go to the right places.


I agree...this is the best advice you will get!


----------

